# Philadelphia vs. Atlanta



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Atlanta has run into some preseason misfortune. As soon as newly acquired point guard Speedy Claxton was due to return from a left hand injury, second-year forward Marvin Williams went down with a broken finger on Thursday, sidelining him for six to eight weeks.
> 
> With the departure of last season's second-leading scorer Al Harrington, Williams was in line to become the second option behind Joe Johnson, but now that role must be filled by someone else.
> 
> In the draft, the Hawks addressed their interior defensive concerns by selecting shot blocker Shelden Williams fifth overall and 6-10 Solomon Jones in the second round. They also signed free agent Lorenzen Wright.


http://www.nba.com/games/20061101/ATLPHI/preview.html


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Look for Josh Smith to have a big game against the Sixers as he always has big games against us


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Look for us to whoop them Hawks up


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Vegas likes the Sixers to win by 6. Always a good sign.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

111-88 Sixers


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> 111-88 Sixers


I like that score :banana: 

I know we are going to be 1 - 0 tonight ........Hey Fellas I hope you guys will be here if you dont have the nba pass and even if you do....COME Around during the commercials......*LETS GET THE BOARDS POPPIN THIS SEASON....COME ONE COME ALL SIXER FANS!!!!!!!!!*ESPECIALLY THE OLD SIXER BOARD HEADS!!!
*SIXER 4 LIFE* :cheers:


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm usually not one to jump off the bandwagon after 1 game but a loss to the Hawks would not be the best way to start the season for a team that everyone is hoping can squeak into the playoffs.

I'm cautiously optimistic that we come out and take care of business tonight against a team that we should beat.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Hate to say it for an opener, but this is a must win. In the month of Nov, I believe we have four games against non-playoff teams.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

A team that we should and can beat, it's #1 and #2 options (when healthy) are roleplayers, future contibutors. Come on now, it ain't that bad.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Well we are starting a good game.....11 -2 Sixers


A.I. as usuall is beasting :banana:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

IGGY WITH THE 3 And was FOULED

14 - 2 Iggy on the line :banana:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

HAHA how bout AIs oop to Dally that jus goes str8 in the hoop be4 Sammy got up there lol

Great start Fellas


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

A.I. Crosses up Joe Johnson for the lay-up

19 - 4 Sixers

Sammy is all over the boards and has 2 blocks


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

21 - 6 Sixers

A.I. being a little bit to pretty, tries a behind the back pass to Korver and it stolen. Hawks hit a jumper.

Sixers are playing at a fast pace. Its looking good fellas. 

Commercial Break


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

It really does look that Sammy has put some effort in during the offseason on rebounding Ive seen more Effort from him in this 1st qtr on trying to get rebounds then I have all of last season


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Is there a free league pass preview this year like last year? I haven't gotten around to getting my LP set up yet.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> It really does look that Sammy has put some effort in during the offseason on rebounding Ive seen more Effort from him in this 1st qtr on trying to get rebounds then I have all of last season



True dat

25 seconds left in 1st quater
24 -14 Sixers

Iggy is still being to passive.....Hell he had a wide open shot on the side of the basket and passed it out causing a 3 sec voilation


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Lil sloppy in the last couple of minutes but it didnt result in that much for the Hawks, Overall Great first Qtr 

Sixers Lead 29-14


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

end of 1st

29 - 14 Sixers


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

9:19 2nd 

35 - 17 Sixers

Korver stroking from the outside as usual. I wish i had a outside jay like that. Sixers second stream is playing good team ball. Man I'm loving this


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Getting bored here.....Route I'll catcha later. Im about to go upstairs and finish watching the game....We are getting a little sloppy 

37 - 28 Sixers
6:05 2nd


CHeeks calls a needed timeout....Dont know why he went small...


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Nice run by the Sixers at the end of the half.

49-35 Sixers


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Looking pretty good so far. Then again it is the hawks. We won on the boards technically but I still think its going to be a problem this year.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixers up 11 with 4:20 to go

AI leading all scorers with 30

Webber leading the Sixers in Rebounds with 11


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Well thats your ball game folks

88-75 Sixers

AI finished with 32

Sixers are Undefeated baby :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Looking pretty good so far. Then again it is the hawks. We won on the boards technically but I still think its going to be a problem this year.



I almost posted this comment in about 4 of my post but I wouldn't let myself do it :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I'll just take this win because thats what we was suppose to do.....so CONGRATS SIXERS :banana: 
and HELLS YEAH BABY.....WE'RE UNDEFEATED!!!!!!

(we played ragedy *** hell at the end)


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

only 40 or so more to go.


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm still waiting to see highlights from this game. I could only watch the Lakers/ Warriors game and a little of the Cavs/ Wiz game. 

But anyway, good to see us winning games we're suppose to win.


----------



## bostonwr (Oct 15, 2006)

Sliccat said:


> only 40 or so more to go.


Ha, yeah. Actually I think the East is going to be MUCH Better than last year, the Sixers might need to get to about 45 wins to get in the playoffs this year. Def going to need to be .500 unlike last year.


I think the game on Friday will be pretty telling as to where this team stands. Orlando is a solid up and coming team that will be fighting for one of the final 3-4 playoff spots.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

bostonwr said:


> Ha, yeah. Actually I think the East is going to be MUCH Better than last year, the Sixers might need to get to about 45 wins to get in the playoffs this year. Def going to need to be .500 unlike last year.
> 
> 
> I think the game on Friday will be pretty telling as to where this team stands. Orlando is a solid up and coming team that will be fighting for one of the final 3-4 playoff spots.


The east could be better, but I very seriously doubt the 8th seed will have 46 wins.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Orlando is definitley making the playoff this year barring injuries


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

1 down, 82 more to go.

The Oden race is on.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> 1 down, 82 more to go.
> 
> The Oden race is on.



:devil2:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

TheATLien said:


> 1 down, 82 more to go.
> 
> The Oden race is on.


Atlanta will still suck. :biggrin:


----------

